# My babies



## chickenlover118 (Feb 16, 2013)

Here's a couple pictures of my hens!
They just started laying!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Cute flock.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice looking flock


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great looking flock, how many eggs do you get ?


----------



## chickenlover118 (Feb 16, 2013)

rob said:


> great looking flock, how many eggs do you get ?


I have 3 eggs so far from 2 different chickens! Thanks!


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

Are those rir and leghorns?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

They look like they want OUT.


----------



## chickenlover118 (Feb 16, 2013)

Nope. No rir or any leghorns! I have a red sex link,3 barred rocks, and 4 amberlinks!! We had 10 total a while ago but our dogs got to 2 and died but we are very happy with our flock! FYI all hens!


----------



## chickenlover118 (Feb 16, 2013)

clintdaniels83 said:


> Are those rir and leghorns?


Nope. No rir or any leghorns! I have a red sex link,3 barred rocks, and 4 amberlinks!! We had 10 total a while ago but our dogs got to 2 and died but we are very happy with our flock! FYI all hens!


----------

